# Is a Dakota strong enough?



## woodash (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi guys,

I am going to retire to Summit,NY in about 3.5 years. I have a 110 acre tree farm there, and I plan on spending a lot more time working that farm in the future. I need 4WD to get around the trails. My current daily driver is an 01-Dodge Dakota sport 4X4 with 60K miles. It does not have any limited slip differentials. I expect it to have about 110K miles in 3.5 years.

The problem is the winters. Summit,NY is 2400 ft above sea level and it really gets a lot of snow. Last year back to back noreasters dumped 4ft over the holidays. I need to consider this in retirement. At this time, 9 months of great weather seems like a good tradeoff for 3 months of tough winter.

I need a plow! The area is rural, and self-sufficiency is valued. Most driveways are well set back from the road, and I would estimate that they are around 600 ft, mostly gravel and unpaved. Too much for an old man in a blizzard with a snowblower.

Fisher recommends a 7 1/2 ft LD. It weighs 510#'s.

Western recommends a 7' 2" unimount at 413#'s or a 7"6" standard at 615#'s.

Meyer doesn't list anything for a Dakota newer than 93.

These things are heavy!

Can I go with this truck as a second user/farm vehicle? Are limited slips helpful when plowing? Is an old Jeep Wrangler a better choice? Are the mounting and demounting of a plow assembly really a 1 man operation ? At $2.00/gallon, I would like a 2WD vehicle as a daily driver/primary vehicle. I would like to relegate the 4WD to plowing duties, as well as work in the woods.

Any advice would be great. I have lots of questions.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

well I plow with a 2000 durango, same frame as a short bed durango, same axles, exc.

I enjoy it verry much, these trucks will support around 475# before you have issues mine is right around $380# all together and it is a Meyer TM-6.5 for a meyer plow the 93-96 dakota mount just needs a few minor modifications to work on a 96-02

you might want to look into the Blizzard plows, they make a blade for dakotas/durangos that is 7'2" wide and 380#

heres some pics:


----------



## woodash (Aug 20, 2004)

That's great
+


























That's great!

Do you know what the mods for the mount are? Does it require any welding or frame drilling? Is your plow steel or poly?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I have the 6.5 Meyer on my Dakota, my only complaint is that it is a little too short. I had the plow installed on mine for around $350. Also make sure that you get a set of Timbrens for the front and a couple sandbags for ballast in the back. I would strongly consider the Blizzard if I were you, just for the fact that it is longer and will need no fab work to install.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

550 lbs is to heavy for the truck. Blizzard has a 6' 8" at 350 lbs.
or 7'2" at 380 lbs. Small blade but right for the truck.

For all round farm work I recommend a larger stronger truck.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I will agree with fester that the 6.5 is too short,by around 8" IIRC

the fab work took about 2 hours of me piddling around with TiG'in everything up


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i plow with a dakota i been through 30 inch storms no problem i like my 5.2 its got some great horsepower with some good low end torque


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

what are you going to be using to get logs out to road on your tree farm? if your going to be using a tractor why not use it to plow/snowblow it.


----------



## woodash (Aug 20, 2004)

Big Nate- Thanks. I don't weld, so I would have to pay for a custom installation on a 6.5 Meyer.

Blizzard wins the distance test. The nearest dealer is 10 miles away. Fisher, Meyer, & Western are over 25 miles away.

Plowman- I have the 4.7 and it's real nice. I thought my days of driving an American V8 ended in the early 1970's.

Bolt/PSD. It's a 110 acre mature hardwood tree farm. I don't log it or use any skidders or other heavy equipment. The periodic harvests are put out for bid by a professional forester, and work is done by a professional logger.
I just try to keep the logging roads open, and to reforest in high value species (mostly black cherry). Once the crown cover is broken after a harvest, this can be done. The seedlings need weeding, water, and mulching for a few years; or until they reach about 4-5 ft. I thin pole size trees, and I would like to use them for firewood when I move up there. My tools are a small 4WD vehicle, a chain saw, water, topsoil, peatmoss, hand shears and lopes. Small vehicles are much better over semi-grown in logging roads.

But I am learning a lot by listening to you guys, and I appreciate all of your responses. I'm still not 100% sure I am going to move to a house with a long driveway that is isolated. There are many nich village homes that can be handled with a decent blower. There are also local people who would probably be more than glad to earn a few bucks plowing out a neighbor. This may make more sense in the long run.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

woodash i'm a looger, and many treefarms around here make good use of a small 4x4 tractor with logging winch. for you i think you would be able to do double duty with one. 1 to get small firewood trees and tops out off woods. 2 take care of own driveway, with either the loader or by putting snowblower attatchment on. food for thought.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

My friend has been running a 7'2" LSX by Western on his 01 and 03 dakotas, they have never had a problem, and he plows quite a bit of their commericial property they own and residential. Their own house has a good portion(over 100 yards) of gravel drive to plow. And the dakota does fine. He did add timbrens this past season and the front end did hold the weight a lot better. I think if you wanted to go with the Blizzard or the Western, You would like it alot. He doesn't run any ballast either and he never seems to have a problem. 

Though I'll forwarn you that if you do start plowing, you might just get addicted!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Woodash, if you haven't already done it, I think it sounds like you're a good candidate for the Sawmill and Woodlot magazine and website. Good luck in retirement.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes the dakota is strong enough, its the only truck in its class with full size capeability. I would put a Fisher LD 7'6" on it if it were my truck, you could probley even get away with an RD 7'6" on the truck, someone in my town has an RD on a Dakota.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

yea but with the weights in the 500 range you will have more of a chance of snapping torsion bars and or breaking something if the suspention is bottomed out


----------



## woodash (Aug 20, 2004)

PSD- Thanks for the advice on a 4X4 tractor. I don't know much about small diesels. But if I wind up with a house near my woods, those small tractors make a lot of sense. But to tell the truth, I don't think I would like to be out in the weather "plowing with the storm". If I had a choice, working from a heated cab is my idea of roughing it during a blizzard.

Mick- Thanks for the referral to Sawmill & Woodlot. I've bookmarked it, and there is a lot of commonality that I share with that group. What I have found over the years is that logging and timber felling are very dangerous processes that is best left to professionals. Cutting smaller diameter trees for timber stand thinning, improvement, and firewood is more suited to my needs. I can do that with a sense of safety and accomplishment.
To get high quality wood for woodworking is not as easy as it sounds. There is a lot of waste and spoilage in the drying process. Again, I would rather sell the live trees to the logger and buy the finished kiln dried high grade lumber from the specialty lumber yard. I think it's cheaper in the long run.
But this is coming from an old dog. I'd like to believe that I can still learn a trick or two, so I will continue to keep asking as long as people are willing to talk.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

hey woodash you can get some of those tractors with heated and a/c cabs. heres another place you might want to check out i think you will find alot of usefull info there. www.forestryforum.com/


----------



## woodash (Aug 20, 2004)

PSD- Thanks for the link. That's a great site. There is a lot of expertise on those boards. Good stuff!


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

thought you'd like it. lots of really good people there that will help you in your tree farm endevors from forestrers to loggers and sawmillers.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by woodash _
> * I would rather sell the live trees to the logger and buy the finished kiln dried high grade lumber from the specialty lumber yard. I think it's cheaper in the long run. *


I agree. I just cruised my woodlot this afternoon with a logger who is going to be doing a thinning cut starting Saturday. He's expecting to take out about 150 cords of hardwood & poplar and a few cords of firewood. Another five years of firewood, then I'm hoping for a good harvest of pine and fur.payup


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Growing up we kept a 1,000' driveway open with a farm tractor, I guess it was ok when young and it was another chore. When we got our first plow truck and I discovered I could do in 30 minutes(in shirt sleeves) what it took 2 hours plus to do in the freezing cold. Now the tractor is standby, if needed the 7' snowblower is mounted and used. We get 260" of snow and when starts it stays.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Side question on the Dakotas...

I was looking at them and like the look a lot. I saw they have plenty of power, but I was told by a lot of people that there are major transmission issues with them. Is this true?? I just saw a black one the other day that I loved the look of. The bed looked enormous next to my toyota.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Kramer said:


> Side question on the Dakotas...
> 
> I was looking at them and like the look a lot. I saw they have plenty of power, but I was told by a lot of people that there are major transmission issues with them. Is this true?? I just saw a black one the other day that I loved the look of. The bed looked enormous next to my toyota.


 Actually I think your confused with the Ford SuperDutys tranny issues. Dodge trannys have been great for a long time now.Early 1st generation Rams had issues but from then on there trannys have been just as good as the other 2 Detroit truck builders. The new Super Dutys have had "major issues" in the last 1.5 years, I dont know if this has been cleared up or not yet.
Todd


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks tman...
I don't think I'm confused with the super duties (although I didn't know that). I just heard from several people that the Dakotas have major problems with the transmissions. Didn't know if it was true or not. Glad its not..I might end up getting one.

I really like the look of them. A lot! :bluebounc


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

With anything if the truck has been abused there will be problems. I plowed with my 99 5.2 auto for 2 years, through more than a few 2 foot snowstorms and never had a problem. Just remember that the Dodge transmissions don't circulate fluid in park, it must be in gear or neutral.


----------



## Pwdurhound (Aug 20, 2005)

*94 dakoda w/ sno-way*

I have been using a 94 dodge dakoda with a 6.5 sno-way lexan unit for the last 7 yrs. It has been a dependable rig and I too live in upstate NY. The trucks transmission has in fact been a bit of a problem as it does not like all the forward/reverse use so common in plowing. With that said It has never actually left me stranded but it goes into the shop for tranny work at least twice a season( my tranny guy) keeps it going at an acceptable cost. The truck and light plow combo is great for personal use, I have 5 driveways and 3 small buisness lots I plow and it has worked well but the light weight plow does not push banks at all, and you have to plow with the storm(no more than 10" at a time, but I like plowing in the storm rather than after anyhow. I just bought an 05 gmc and a Boss to step up the pushing power and to reduce "float". I will not buy another dodge for plowing but If you already have one just dont beat on it and it should do ok.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Pwdurhound said:


> I have been using a 94 dodge dakoda with a 6.5 sno-way lexan unit for the last 7 yrs. It has been a dependable rig and I too live in upstate NY. The trucks transmission has in fact been a bit of a problem as it does not like all the forward/reverse use so common in plowing. With that said It has never actually left me stranded but it goes into the shop for tranny work at least twice a season( my tranny guy) keeps it going at an acceptable cost. The truck and light plow combo is great for personal use, I have 5 driveways and 3 small buisness lots I plow and it has worked well but the light weight plow does not push banks at all, and you have to plow with the storm(no more than 10" at a time, but I like plowing in the storm rather than after anyhow. I just bought an 05 gmc and a Boss to step up the pushing power and to reduce "float". I will not buy another dodge for plowing but If you already have one just dont beat on it and it should do ok.


If you have to get your tranny fixed up twice a season, then I don't think thats the kind of dependability I'm looking for. Also, you only have the very lightweight plow so I would guess a heavier plow would be more problems. Can you tell us what your mechanic does to the tranny to keep it going?? Is it adjustments or parts replaced??????
Thanks


----------



## Pwdurhound (Aug 20, 2005)

*94 tranny issues*

Sorry for taking so long to reply.. new baby girl taking up every spare moment! The Tranny Issues I have are that it gets massive slippage over time until the point it has not gone into reverse on a few occassions and it will sit for a good 30 seconds before dropping into drive. Kinderhook transmissions has "cured" the problem many times over with adjustments but every time its "fixed" it gets out of wack sooner than the last. They say sooner or later its going to fail altogether and a new tranny is the only fix. Like I said, It has never left me stranded but I will not buy another one. We just bought a new GMC 1/2 ton and have a Boss 7.5 going on it on the 12th. The heavier plow will be a nice thing to have... Hope thats a help to you.


----------

